# youth Bowfishing tournament



## tannercollins10 (Oct 25, 2009)

Hey guys there is going to be a bowfishing tournament this saturday at barkley dam for anyone 17 and younger. 7 to 1 a.m. and you weigh in your top 5 fish. If anyone is going and I could get a ride post a comment.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

I wish i could. i live about 45 min away but no equipment, no boat and no ride.


----------



## 09Admiral (Apr 29, 2010)

id like to but no ride either


----------

